# what other treatment options are there?



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

the following are what i have tried:
-benzo (ativan): has worked well in diminishing my physical symptoms of anxiety to the point where they are manageable.
-social anxiety group: this was good for small exposure tasks as well as doing cbt with the group and setting personal goals.
-one-on-one therapy: learned about cbt, did that a bit, otherwise wasn't necessary after a while.
-other meds: my depression has been treated successfully so that is also not in the way anymore.


are there any other options? my SA has improved from all of those (i'd say it's moderate to severe atm), and now i think my main set backs are my lack of confidence in general and my lack of social skills. my doc recommended a social skills group but i'm not sure if there are any i could join at the moment.

some more ideas of what else i could try would be helpful. thanks!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Schema therapy. yeah yeah yeah a member while back recommended schema to help those who need more help beside the traditional form of cbt therapy. an alternative would be a book written by Dr. Janet Klosko sp? and Dr. Jeffrey Young " Reinventing your life".

As for medication:

Adderall Xr. An ssri. dont know any others at the moment.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks, i'll look into schema therapy. i guess there are therapists that would specialize in that?

i've taking adderallxr before - it's not the kind of thing i'd want to take regularly but it does help. an SSRI made me manic so that is out of the question (my mood is stabilized anyway..)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nothing to fear said:


> thanks, i'll look into schema therapy. i guess there are therapists that would specialize in that?


http://www.schematherapy.com/ is a website to contact a specialist or ask for one if available in your area.


----------

